# Your Top 10 Favorite Haydn Symphonies



## Bxnwebster (Jan 5, 2021)

Which 10 Haydn symphonies are your favorites?

My favorites are:
1. No. 49 in F Minor, "La Passione"
2. No. 92 in G Major, "Oxford"
3. No. 80 in D Minor
4. No. 39 in G Minor
5. No. 67 in F Major
6. No. 95 in C Minor
7. No. 100 in G Major, "Military"
8. No. 45 in F-Sharp Minor, "Farewell"
9. No. 83 in G Minor, "La Poule"
10. No. 44 in E Minor, "Mourning"


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

A few months ago, I ran a game of all the Haydn symphonies. I do remember my two favorites - no. 104 "London" followed by no. 82 "The Bear".

These were the ones in the Finals:

Symphony no. 6 "Le matin"
Symphony no. 31 "Horn Signal" 
Symphony no. 43 "Mercury" 
Symphony no. 44 "Mourning"
Symphony no. 82 "The Bear" 
Symphony no. 92 "Oxford" 
Symphony no. 96 "The Miracle" 
Symphony no. 97 
Symphony no. 98 
Symphony no. 101 "The Clock"
Symphony no. 102 
Symphony no. 104 "London"

The Top Ten:

1. Symphony no. 82 "The Bear"
2. Symphony no. 92 "Oxford"
3. Symphony no. 97
4. Symphony no. 104 "London"
5. Symphony no. 44 "Mourning"
5. Symphony no. 102
7. Symphony no. 6 "Le matin"
7. Symphony no. 43 "Mercury"
9. Symphony no. 101 "The Clock"
10. Symphony no. 31 "Horn Signal"


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm a minor-key _Sturm und Drang_ kind of guy when it comes to Haydn, and I generally favor-_hold on to your hats_-his minor-key _Sturm und Drang_ works. "Trauer" and "La passione" are probably my favorites of the symphonies (in part because of the great old Scherchen/VSOO recordings on Westminster), but many/most of the other _Sturm und Drang_ symphonies are to my liking as well. I also like Symphony No. 80 in D minor (which is thought to be Haydn good-humoredly mocking his _Sturm und Drang_ symphonies), and No. 88 in G major, one of the few relatively "happy" Haydn works that appeals to me.


----------



## Bxnwebster (Jan 5, 2021)

Dirge said:


> I'm a minor-key _Sturm und Drang_ kind of guy when it comes to Haydn.


I also gravitate towards the minor-key _Sturm und Drang_ Haydn works (if you cannot tell by my list). I know a lot of people who favor No. 88 and claim that it is the "best" but I have never been able to really get into it.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

1.	104	London
2.	88	
3.	97	
4.	43	Mercury
5.	6	Le Matin
6.	102	
7.	99	
8.	45	Farewell
9.	98	
10.	31	Hornsignal

The next would be the 44 Trauer, 7 Le midi, 95, 53 L'imperiale, 89, 70, 73 La chasse, 39 Tempesta di mare, 92 Oxford, 13, 49	La passione.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

My top 11 favorite Haydn symphonies are 12 (did I say 13?) Or I thought 14? Anyway, these are my 15 favorites:

*First ten:*

7 in C major (a work of huge creativity and refinement)
48 in C major
49 in F minor (The 1st movement is exceptional!)
53 in D major
60 in C major (very original and amusing)
71 in B flat major
76 in E flat major
83 in G minor (another striking first movement)
94 in C major (one of the best menuetti of him, and I don't like minuets that much)
101 in D major (the slow movement is just fantastic)

*The last five:*

22 in E flat major
31 in D major
45 in F sharp minor
82 in C major
88 in G major


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

1. 104
2. 44
3. 93
4. 101
5. 100
6. 49
7. 94
8. 88
9. 52
10. 97


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

No special order: 6,13,22,31,38,73,84,88,92,96.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

We have a problem. Haydn composed 12 London Symphonies which means I'd have to drop two. It's Sophie's Choice all over again. Then you've got the Paris Symphonies and the Channel Symphonies. Can't decide.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Symphony 104 is probably my favourite, well at least today, after that I struggle to chose just 9 others 
Some great lists above by the way and listening to Haydn is time well spent


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Actually my top 10 are the last 10.


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't know all, and I can't remember all I heard right now, but his best symphonies are probably mostly out of his wild "Sturm and Drang"-symphonies. In addition to that probably the better ones of his late symphonies and some of his fresh very early symphonies.

So maybe 10 like this:
- 39
- 49
- 45
- 103
- 1
- 92
- 59
- 2
- 73
- 43


----------

